# New Smoker! Few Questions!



## Ben IV (Dec 10, 2018)

Hey Everyone,

First time poster and long time lurker.

I just recently purchased a Dyna Glo vertical charcoal smoker
Model Dyna Glo dgx780bdc-d












20181201_081952



__ Ben IV
__ Dec 10, 2018






I've done the standard mods like the LavaLock Gasket on both doors and RTV High Temp sealant where there have been leaks.

One thing I noticed about this smoker is the air dampers on each side of the smoker. It irritates me that niether air damper fully closes. What I mean by this is when you fully close both dampers, they are  not "truly" close. There is still a decent amount of gap that allows in a good amount of air.

 See pictures below












20181203_165943



__ Ben IV
__ Dec 10, 2018


















20181203_165951



__ Ben IV
__ Dec 10, 2018


















20181203_170001



__ Ben IV
__ Dec 10, 2018











I feel this is pretty faulty design. Why create air dampers that dont truly shut off oxygen to your fire?? I have found myself struggling with the temps running away and when shutting the dampers it really doesnt help bring the temps down.

I was wonder if anyone else here has this smoker?
If so what are your thought?
What are your mods?
Any tips on using it?
How you found the sweet spot in temp control?


----------



## daveomak (Dec 11, 2018)

There is more than enough air to fuel a charcoal fire through 2 each 1/2"  pipe nipples in a 55 gallon drum known as an UDS (ugly drum smoker)...  The designer of your smoker, probably never used it...  It's for looks only...
Once you get your smoker totally air tight, think about installing a couple ball valves below the charcoal basket for air inlet control...  You could go with 1/2" or 3/4" nipples and full flow ball valves...
Drill holes using a step drill...  use "conduit nuts" to hold the nipples or weld them in place...


----------



## Ben IV (Dec 11, 2018)

daveomak said:


> There is more than enough air to fuel a charcoal fire through 2 each 1/2"  pipe nipples in a 55 gallon drum known as an UDS (ugly drum smoker)...  The designer of your smoker, probably never used it...  It's for looks only...
> Once you get your smoker totally air tight, think about installing a couple ball valves below the charcoal basket for air inlet control...  You could go with 1/2" or 3/4" nipples and full flow ball valves...
> Drill holes using a step drill...  use "conduit nuts" to hold the nipples or weld them in place...
> View attachment 382511




Thats a pretty great idea! In order to do that, I assume I would have to close off the current air inlets somehow. Wonder if I can get a piece Metal, cut it to shape(2) and somehow mount one to each air inlet to close it off allowing only the ball valves to be the air baffles??


----------



## daveomak (Dec 11, 2018)

Unbolt the current damper and use the bolts to add a cover plate...   You may have to add a few more bolts to seal the new plate...   Air control is critical to control temperature ...  the slightest air leakage can really effect the temp.....


----------



## Ben IV (Dec 11, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Unbolt the current damper and use the bolts to add a cover plate...   You may have to add a few more bolts to seal the new plate...   Air control is critical to control temperature ...  the slightest air leakage can really effect the temp.....



Curious if you have a guide or know where I can find a step by step guide on installing a ball valve on a smoker?


----------



## daveomak (Dec 11, 2018)

measure the outside of the threads of the nipple...  The OD of 1/2" pipe 0.84....  3/4" pipe 1.05....
Install the nipples using a step drill.....   secure with the nuts or weld...  the holes can be a bit undersized....  install the first nut, screw in the nipple, install the inside nut and tweak the nipple for ~90 deg. alignment to the smoker....   Nipples used should be short as to not cause a trip hazzard so your smoker won't be tipped over...

Install the nipples ~ 3-5" above the floor of the smoker..  check inside to see if that will allow for good air flow to the fuel...  No obstructions etc...  check out the side panels and place them in the center of the panel so air flow will be directed to the center and the charcoal...


----------



## Ben IV (Dec 11, 2018)

daveomak said:


> measure the outside of the threads of the nipple...  The OD of 1/2" pipe 0.84....  3/4" pipe 1.05....
> Install the nipples using a step drill.....   secure with the nuts or weld...  the holes can be a bit undersized....  install the first nut, screw in the nipple, install the inside nut and tweak the nipple for ~90 deg. alignment to the smoker....   Nipples used should be short as to not cause a trip hazzard so your smoker won't be tipped over...
> 
> Install the nipples ~ 3-5" above the floor of the smoker..  check inside to see if that will allow for good air flow to the fuel...  No obstructions etc...  check out the side panels and place them in the center of the panel so air flow will be directed to the center and the charcoal...



Quick question--- is the conduit nuts purpose like a washer? It will sit bewteen the nipple and the inner wall of the smoker right like a washer?


----------



## daveomak (Dec 11, 2018)

Yes....  one outside is a good idea....  One inside to hold the nipple in place so it doesn't fall out.....


----------



## fivetricks (Dec 11, 2018)

I'd just throw one bolt through the existing damper to hold in place as closed as possible and seal the gaps with red RTV. Save a good bit of time and trouble that way.

Then add the ball valves as instructed above.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 11, 2018)

That should work just fine....


----------



## just ol pop (Dec 12, 2018)

Looking for some plans to down load. For a UDS  live here in Alabama. Seen a lot on face book and Pinterest   but no e with really good details   help please


----------



## Ben IV (Dec 12, 2018)

just ol pop said:


> Looking for some plans to down load. For a UDS  live here in Alabama. Seen a lot on face book and Pinterest   but no e with really good details   help please




I have never built an UDS but I have looked into it before. Here is a link to a DIY guide to build an UDS

https://smokingmeatgeeks.com/ugly-drum-smoker-plans-uds-build/

Hope this helps!


----------

